# im a new custom painter in louisville!!!



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

i used to live in louisville five years ago and just moved back here!ive sprayed everything from one stage to candy's with patterns.ive got a couple of my jobs on the streets of the ville' and im lookin for more!! im currently working out of phase 1 customs and i am currently working on one of louisville's tightest street hoppers.its in for candy base coat with pearl sprayed over it and candy patterns.hit me back up and ill drop some more info. thank you chicago steve!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

pics..........


you need those........


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Is this "Face"????


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

pics :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 18 2003, 05:08 PM
> *Is this "Face"????*


 from the A-team? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIZZ (Dec 8, 2002)

whats krackin chi-town its ya boi BIZZ (in tha glasshouse) just showin some luv... 

and about them pic's im sure he will have some up asap

one luv


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

you know who this be that dope mutha from the mc!!FACE is in the house.  as for mods over quality! you can have everything shaved, suicided,and chromed but if its not blinging is it really that tight or was it just a paper waste$$$ holla back


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

yo face, hook a ***** up with some spliff fly paint on my 64 yo!
holla!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

folks love pics up on here. other then that, what you say? haha. :biggrin:


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

I will soon be posting pictures soon!!! until then you can see some of my work and our shops work at phase 1 customs.com heres a picture of my last customer when he seen my work :biggrin: 



Last edited by chicagosteve at Aug 18 2003, 10:53 PM


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2003)

hey what up? just figured id let everyone out there know that this dude throws down on some fat azz paint you should check him out its worth it!!! stay up dog and keep doin the damn thing


----------



## ssdrop64 (Feb 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

What up Face? Its Doughboy from the old school Michigan City crew.... you back down in Louisville huh? Thats cool, i hear Brandons shop is doing well and turning out some nice stuff.... but we never get to hook up and kick it anymore.... im still in Lex so im sure ill see you around homeboyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh yea, one more thing.... Pat Burke wants to know if you've seen his eye liner??? :biggrin: 



Last edited by JasonJ at Aug 19 2003, 01:03 PM


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 19 2003, 02:03 PM
> *Oh yea, one more thing.... Pat Burke wants to know if you've seen his eye liner??? :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ssdrop64 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Aug 19 2003, 02:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Aug 19 2003, 02:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Aug 19 2003, 02:03 PM
> *Oh yea, one more thing.... Pat Burke wants to know if you've seen his eye liner???  :biggrin:*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

hey whats up yall in the dirty !!  Im here at the shop fixin to spray this caprice candy!! maybe next week i can post alot of pics for yall.until then check out phaseonecustoms.com or immortalcarclub.com theres a full sized ford body drop and sprayed raspberry pearl that i painted last year.everyone claims they did it but i am the originator.its coming back to me soon for a reshoot cause he said someone sprayed a pearl over it and streaked it up.we are gonna have a large number of rides at the carl casper show in louisville in feb. FOOL PROOF AND SUCKA FREE SINCE BIRTH IN THE MC


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:twak: :twak: Sprayed a pearl over it?? I dont think so, and theres no streaks in the truck either. I repainted the whole thing because it had about as much shine as primer and every panel was ran to the ground with fisheyes :dunno: 

Heres those pics..."everyone" fixing your fuck ups...

















Looks like someone just sprayed a pear over it to me :twak: :twak:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

did u work at phase one in tinley park by anychance??? 



Last edited by FlipFlopBox at Aug 21 2003, 03:23 PM


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Aug 21 2003, 10:23 AM
> *hey whats up yall in the dirty !!  Im here at the shop fixin to spray this caprice candy!! maybe next week i can post alot of pics for yall.until then check out phaseonecustoms.com or immortalcarclub.com theres a full sized ford body drop and sprayed raspberry pearl that i painted last year.everyone claims they did it but i am the originator.its coming back to me soon for a reshoot cause he said someone sprayed a pearl over it and streaked it up.we are gonna have a large number of rides at the carl casper show in louisville in feb. FOOL PROOF AND SUCKA FREE SINCE BIRTH IN THE MC*


 You like stealing my quotes? You gotta get your own.


----------



## MFDA (Jan 4, 2003)

I see Brandon finally talked you out of the steel business and into moving here. Welcome to the ville


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Aug 21 2003, 10:23 AM
> *hey whats up yall in the dirty !!  Im here at the shop fixin to spray this caprice candy!! maybe next week i can post alot of pics for yall.until then check out phaseonecustoms.com or immortalcarclub.com theres a full sized ford body drop and sprayed raspberry pearl that i painted last year.everyone claims they did it but i am the originator.its coming back to me soon for a reshoot cause he said someone sprayed a pearl over it and streaked it up.we are gonna have a large number of rides at the carl casper show in louisville in feb. FOOL PROOF AND SUCKA FREE SINCE BIRTH IN THE MC*


 damn this someone else from MC up in here?

thats weird as fuck, lol


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Aug 21 2003, 06:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (JasonJ @ Aug 21 2003, 06:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--chicagosteve_@Aug 21 2003, 10:23 AM
> *hey whats up yall in the dirty !!  Im here at the shop fixin to spray this caprice candy!! maybe next week i can post alot of pics for yall.until then check out phaseonecustoms.com or immortalcarclub.com theres a full sized ford body drop and sprayed raspberry pearl that i painted last year.everyone claims they did it but i am the originator.its coming back to me soon for a reshoot cause he said someone sprayed a pearl over it and streaked it up.we are gonna have a large number of rides at the carl casper show in louisville in feb.                                                                                                                    FOOL PROOF AND SUCKA FREE SINCE BIRTH IN THE MC*


You like stealing my quotes? You gotta get your own.[/b][/quote]
show him that tat J..


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

for that hatin azz kid who tries to do what ive done can now bow that ass down!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: sorry to hurt your feelings pal!!! 



Last edited by chicagosteve at Aug 21 2003, 09:31 PM


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Aug 21 2003, 10:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin sick steve, got to show some of the Michigan City love!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2003)

LOL @ primer! Yeah that looks like about as much shine as primer. Anybody agree that it looked better the first time?

Before:










After:
http://www.immortalcarclub.com/images/jarboe-new1.JPG[\IMG] 



Last edited by Josh at Phase 1 at Aug 22 2003, 12:49 PM


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Josh at Phase 1_@Aug 21 2003, 11:16 PM
> *LOL @ primer! Yeah that looks like about as much shine as primer. Anybody else think it looked better the first time?
> 
> 
> ...


 fixed


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

everyone from the louisville area seen this truck after big doe sprayed it at carl casper! i guess thats why he wants me to respray it instead of you.the picture looks nice but seeing it in person says it all!! The truck isnt the tightest shit but i did do a good job and it wasnt flawed at all.DONT HATE:::CONGRADULATE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I want to see more work pics!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Aug 22 2003, 08:48 AM
> *everyone from the louisville area seen this truck after big doe sprayed it at carl casper! i guess thats why he wants me to respray it instead of you.the picture looks nice but seeing it in person says it all!! The truck isnt the tightest shit but i did do a good job and it wasnt flawed at all.DONT HATE:::CONGRADULATE!!!!!!!!!!!*


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Wasnt flawed at all hahaha thats hilarious, anyone that saw it before thats not tryin to kiss your ass knows differently.

And didnt you just paint that caprice? How come everything you paint you have to re-paint??


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

look kid before you open your mouth about something you have no clue about you should get your facts straight for one!!for two im a respected painter with the work to prove it my jobs are very nice and dont get repainted!the caprice is getting redone because the owner of it gave me alot of help with moving here so i wanted his car to look better.and finally i didn't paint that caprice the first time it was sprayed for a very cheap price to give it a different look and that was by the same person who taught you how to paint cliffs car in his shop.why dont you worry more about the jobs you do and less about me takin your work away.prove me wrong put out some tight work I KNOW IM GOING TO!!! :twak: :twak: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:uh: Takin my work away?? Im not the one on here beggin for work. I dont need any. And the only cars i paint are for my "friends" to help them out. So i dont know why you are sending people to my website to look at your work when you havent painted anything on there. Get your own damn website with your own damn work. 

Ive got plenty a cars i painted that look better than anything ive seen you do so far so go figure :dunno: 

And i'll have another of my OWN cars painted soon so we'll see


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

http://www.xoticcolours.com/pages/news.html


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

This is a funny topic!!!



*"and finally i didn't paint that caprice the first time it was sprayed for a very cheap price"*

And to me a cheap price is no excuse!!! Either you put out good work or don't do it at all!! Don't always use the excuse " I wasn't paid enough for that job!" The excuse should be "I should have never done such a shitty job and blamed it on the price!" I am not bashing you in generaL Steve ?I have just heard these excuses too much!


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

once again i did not paint the caprice !! but we will be out flossin on the hataz next weekend with it !! I DID NOT SPRAY IT THE FIRST TIME BUT I AM SPRAYING IT THIS TIME!!AS FOR MY WORK I WILL HAVE A NUMBER OF RIDES IN OUR BOOTH AT CASPER!IM NOT LIKE MOST THE PEOPLE FROM HERE!MY WORK SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF.I STARTED THIS FORUM WITH THE INTENTION OF GIVING PEOPLE HERE A GOOD JOB AT A GOOD PRICE BECAUSE SO MANY PEOPLE HERE PAY SO MUCH FOR A GOOD PAINT JOB.IF ANY OF MY CUSTOMERS WERE UNHAPPY WITH THE QUALITY OF WORK I GAVE THEM,THEY WOULD TELL ME AND I WOULD TAKE CARE OF THE PROBLEM IMMEDIATELY.IM A BUISNESS MAN NOT SOME KID AND I MAKE SURE THAT THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS HAPPY. THANK YOU FOR POSTING.IM DONE WITH ALL THIS HATIN AND ILL LET MY WORK SPEAK FOR ITS SELF,I SHOULDNT HAVE TO SPEAK FOR IT.ILL POST MY PICS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE;THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR LOOKIN OVER THIS FORUM.IF THERES ANYTHING I CAN DO FOR YOU THEN HIT ME UP!! THANK YOU: STEVE WOOLUM :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2003)

listen everyone this is my brother in law and i know he can paint some tight ass rides. i have seen them with my own two eyes. chicago steve knows what he is doing!!  i miss you guys!! have fun down in the there.


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

:angry: why is it that its only the people here who cant build something tight are the hataz?get a life and build something right!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Aug 25 2003, 02:58 PM
> *:angry: why is it that its only the people here who cant build something tight are the hataz?get a life and build something right!!*


 If you are talking to me I wasn't hating I was just explaining that I have heard too many excuses in the past! I was making reference to the Caprice you *DIDN'T* paint the first time!


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 22 2003, 01:24 PM
> *I want to see more work pics!*


 REAL SOON THERE WILL BE A FEW NEW ONES OUT THERE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

hey sup timdog?im just speaking in general.im not tryin to hate just tryin to advertise.do you know lincoln james?if so ask him about the candy and jumbo flaked test fender i sprayed for him to see and show him some of my skills.id like to be able to do all you guy's cars.people here need someone they can count on to give them the quality they want but still keep it affordable.if you know vic he can tell you what kind of person i am.ive posted advertisments on a couple of sites and also have things in the works with building cars for a few shops here.i do alot of personal advertising at shows and cruises. i like to know the people i do work for and want them to personally know me. thanks steve woolum :thumbsup:


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Aug 25 2003, 08:19 PM
> *hey sup timdog?im just speaking in general.im not tryin to hate just tryin to advertise.do you know lincoln james?if so ask him about the candy and jumbo flaked test fender i sprayed for him to see and show him some of my skills.id like to be able to do all you guy's cars.people here need someone they can count on to give them the quality they want but still keep it affordable.if you know vic he can tell you what kind of person i am.ive posted advertisments on a couple of sites and also have things in the works with building cars for a few shops here.i do alot of personal advertising at shows and cruises. i like to know the people i do work for and want them to personally know me. thanks steve woolum :thumbsup:*


 THIS IS TRUE THE WORK I SAW TODAY I WAS VERY IMPRESSED ,IVE SEEN SOME WORK DONE BY VARIOUS PAINTERS .ALL PAINTERS HAVE DIFFERENT STYLES AND EVERYONE CHOOSES DIFFERENT STYLES .I PERSONALLY LIKE WHAT IVE SEEN . AND HIS WHOLE ATTITUDE ABOUT HIS WORK .BUT EVERYONE CAN CHECK OUT MY CAR CAUSE WE ALL KNOW IM OUT RUNNING THE STREETS ALL THE TIME ,THEN JUDGE FOR YOURSELVES .I REALLY DONT THINK "I" WILL BE DISSAPOINTED  :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ImmortalTowncar+Aug 25 2003, 09:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ImmortalTowncar @ Aug 25 2003, 09:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Aug 22 2003, 01:24 PM
> *I want to see more work pics!*


REAL SOON THERE WILL BE A FEW NEW ONES OUT THERE :biggrin: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
Good!! I want to see some more up close and personal! I have just been fed up with a lot of the local shops not doing what they say they are going to do!! We need a painter that is trustworthy and does a good job!! Price doesn't matter to me!! QUALITY is what matters!


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

to everyone who reads this topic: im giving 10% off to any one who mentions the post.Its time the ville showed everyone else that we can build tight rides!!what ever your need just hit me up ill be glad to help.also as soon as i can transport my cars here one will be for sale.its a 64 impala ss. all power a/c white interior,327 with 2 speed powerglide even has the air trunk popper! hit me up if interested.the car is a project car but all complete with very nice interior!! thank you steve woolum :cheesy:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

so yeah, you never answered my question, by any chance did u work at phase one in tinley park?????? you prolly missed the question cuz everyone was hating, but i was wondering this. And if so do they have people there that still do good paint jobs??


Mike


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

i never heard of that phase 1.sorry bro.i do know of a good paint shop there! they do candys and also hydro's its called damage hydraulics in lansing,il ! talk to memo hes the owner.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

alright thanks man, if i mention your name will i get a discount??? lol


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

awhile ago MEMO offered me a job working with his cousin at his indiana shop. he also knows my partner brandon from back there and from the shows.hes currently working on one of brian gillespies impalas!i havent spoke to him in a while but he does good work.its worth checkin out.hes the illinois distributor of cce hydraulics.tell him i said whats up! :biggrin: 



Last edited by chicagosteve at Aug 26 2003, 09:53 PM


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58+Aug 18 2003, 06:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OrangeCounty58 @ Aug 18 2003, 06:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--JasonJ_@Aug 18 2003, 05:08 PM
> *Is this "Face"????*


from the A-team? :0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I can't stop laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

superman flies i paint!!!! do i know you?


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Who you talking to Steve?


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

dog who r u?


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

David Furguson from Newport

Prolly don't know me.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh, yeah. Up in KY btw.


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

i sold my 63 impala up that way.its a pleasure to meet you david! :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Aug 25 2003, 06:19 PM
> *hey sup timdog?im just speaking in general.im not tryin to hate just tryin to advertise.do you know lincoln james?if so ask him about the candy and jumbo flaked test fender i sprayed for him to see and show him some of my skills.id like to be able to do all you guy's cars.people here need someone they can count on to give them the quality they want but still keep it affordable.if you know vic he can tell you what kind of person i am.ive posted advertisments on a couple of sites and also have things in the works with building cars for a few shops here.i do alot of personal advertising at shows and cruises. i like to know the people i do work for and want them to personally know me. thanks steve woolum :thumbsup:*


 the ville got a painter here they can count on and my work speaks for it self. if you dont no me ask around if anybody dont like his work give me a call i'll take care of you


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

boy im sure hoping you are not talking about that guy with the gucci car because he is a dick. just kidding by the way i may have good news for you next week


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

sup jimmy! brian told me he sent one of the impalas to you.cant wait to see it.if its anything like yours it'll be dope.whats it gonna be like?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin+Aug 27 2003, 09:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (95 SS Swangin @ Aug 27 2003, 09:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--chicagosteve_@Aug 25 2003, 06:19 PM
> *hey  sup timdog?im just speaking in general.im not tryin to hate just tryin to advertise.do you know lincoln james?if so ask him about the candy and jumbo flaked test fender i sprayed for him to see and show him some of my skills.id like to be able to do all you guy's cars.people here need someone they can count on to give them the quality they want but still keep it affordable.if you know vic he can tell you what kind of person i am.ive posted advertisments on a couple of sites and also have things in the works with building cars for a few shops here.i do alot of personal advertising at shows and cruises. i like to know the people i do work for and want them to personally know me. thanks steve woolum :thumbsup:*


the ville got a painter here they can count on and my work speaks for it self. if you dont no me ask around if anybody dont like his work give me a call i'll take care of you [/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Damn John!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

damn dog you can spray good . i keep it real and affordable do you? i would never speak bad about you cause you do good work. keep it real dog.keep the candy flowin cause im gonna!! :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Josh at Phase 1_@Aug 28 2003, 04:54 PM
> *damn dog you can spray good . i keep it real and affordable do you? i would never speak bad about you cause you do good work. keep it real dog.keep the candy flowin cause im gonna!! :biggrin:*


 i keep it real as real will get i am affordable but i don't do this shit for the hell of it


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 27 2003, 07:12 PM
> *boy im sure hoping you are not talking about that guy with the gucci car because he is a dick. just kidding by the way i may have good news for you next week*


 is the good news for me jimmy?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Aug 28 2003, 08:09 AM
> *sup jimmy! brian told me he sent one of the impalas to you.cant wait to see it.if its anything like yours it'll be dope.whats it gonna be like?*


 ssshhhhhh nobody is supposed to know


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

oops :dunno: sorry bro!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin+Aug 28 2003, 06:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (95 SS Swangin @ Aug 28 2003, 06:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Aug 27 2003, 07:12 PM
> *boy im sure hoping you are not talking about that guy with the gucci car because he is a dick. just kidding by the way i may have good news for you next week*


is the good news for me jimmy?[/b][/quote]
yes and its about the car even though i think you are crazy


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

congrats on your feature in this months lowrider jimmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: car looks great


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thank you


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

sup in the ville? we'll see yall on preston


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

sup yall.last night the caprice was out on preston.the car was no where near done but he had to ride it.if you liked it then youre gonna love james' lincoln towncar from immortal c.c. its comin in on monday for candy apple red over jumbo flaked out silver base.all h.o.k. shows alittle flavor.can throw that show paint out to!! im gonna finish that caprice this week (buffing). c-ya chicago steve


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

:biggrin: 



Last edited by chicagosteve at Sep 9 2003, 03:23 PM


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

:biggrin: 



Last edited by chicagosteve at Sep 9 2003, 03:22 PM


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

THE LINCOLN IS LOOKIN GREAT !! POST PROGRESS SOON!! THANK YOU


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

UPDATE!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

steel waiting to see your work lets see it :uh:


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

sup john! ill get some up by this weekend.im goin in to spray some candy this morning.do you wanna get rid of that gucci pattern?ive got a guy who wants that on his cutlass!im goin to work but hit me up on that pattern. :thumbsup:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Sep 22 2003, 05:56 AM
> *sup john! ill get some up by this weekend.im goin in to spray some candy this morning.do you wanna get rid of that gucci pattern?ive got a guy who wants that on his cutlass!im goin to work but hit me up on that pattern. :thumbsup:*


 every things for sale it alabout the money


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i am unhappy with my paint job!!! 



Last edited by juandik at Sep 25 2003, 01:38 AM


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

alright juandik post pics.of your paintjob then since he doesn't want to


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

PICS! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

the lincoln is out tonight ! its the second full candy job ive done. still needs more wet sanding and buff but ran out of time! tell me what ya think? if you want candy itll go for around 1700 fully jambed and finished!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Sep 26 2003, 07:21 PM
> *the lincoln is out tonight ! its the second full candy job ive done. still needs more wet sanding and buff but ran out of time! tell me what ya think? if you want candy itll go for around 1700 fully jambed and finished!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 did you finish the lincoln or not want to no so when i see it i can let you no what i think about it


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

i have pics of it john but it wasn't with my camera so there not posting for some reason call me tomorrow and i might steal it and swing by your house to give you your tie downs !!!!!
502-643-9953 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

damn still no pics.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

Whad up Steveo.....wheres all these bad ass pictures i have been hearin bout...wantin ta see how ur doin up there so far....ill holla back lata....peace....ninny    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Pics?


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2003, 02:58 PM
> *:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> Pics?*


 i think he's still in training :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin+Oct 6 2003, 09:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (95 SS Swangin @ Oct 6 2003, 09:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Oct 6 2003, 02:58 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Pics?*


i think he's still in training :0[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

WTf u mean he is still in training....u oughta see tha cars hes done up here...they looked perfect...like glass...and u all are goin ta dog him on his work??? forget that!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ninny Nunnamaker_@Oct 7 2003, 06:47 AM
> *WTf u mean he is still in training....u oughta see tha cars hes done up here...they looked perfect...like glass...and u all are goin ta dog him on his work??? forget that!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:*


 i've seen one the other one i have not all i'm saying is the proof is in the pudding!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

ok....and was the car that u did see have a tight ass paint job or was it worth nothing????


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin+Oct 6 2003, 08:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (95 SS Swangin @ Oct 6 2003, 08:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--timdog57_@Oct 6 2003, 02:58 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Pics?*


i think he's still in training :0[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ninny Nunnamaker_@Oct 7 2003, 02:47 PM
> *WTf u mean he is still in training....u oughta see tha cars hes done up here...they looked perfect...like glass...and u all are goin ta dog him on his work??? forget that!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:*


 chill out bro i think he meant he is in training for taking the pics.........



maybe :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

maybe if we light a fire under his ass he will post some pics. :dunno:


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Oct 8 2003, 10:37 PM
> *maybe if we light a fire under his ass he will post some pics. :dunno:*


 LOL...ye that myt be it....but honestly, im comin up ta louisville tanyt, and i dont think that he has tha internet n e more....i think he got his net shut off....


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

im still here doin the damn thing!! sorry bout the pics dont have the net but will get to it soon. hey jon call me on the gucci pattern ive got one i need to do!! (502)937-0556 steve :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

hey thanks dog for the pic!! get with me at the shop .i need you to take some more of these pics for me and post them of some other cars. much love!!!











Last edited by chicagosteve at Oct 10 2003, 07:29 AM


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

lookin good steve, hit me up, i need u to shoot some pearl for me


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

thanks for the imput linc!! :biggrin: just let me know when you want to come down and kick it !!!!


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

ey whad up steveo...dawg tha car is off the heezy...and ive told evryone bout me "rollin" the escalade  ...some dont believe me...some dont care...but i guess they will see when the pictures come back....it took us bout 4 1/2 5 hours to get back...mark was bein his usual goofy self....but other than that it is boring...my birthday is november 23....exactly 1 month and 10 days away!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....so u knaw that ima throw a "nice" birthday party....    well dude im up..peace


ninny


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

sup ninny!! weve got another escalade coming in now that people seen that one .youll have to come back down for this one its on 22's like the other one to!! pm me. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

ye i jus got my 89 honda aero moped painted that candy apple red up in here...its lookin tight...im boutz ta put me some spinners on it and take it out for a lil cruise...ma next project is my 85 buick century...im wantin ta turn it into a playa ryd, but i need tha help of ma folks ta help me git it up ta shape and runnin for i can drive it up to louisville and git it decked out!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

word homm-e you know how we do it down here at phase 1!! and u know im gonna throw down for the peeps back home keep it real and roll that scooter til the wheeels fall off!!!!!!!!!!!!! p.s. dave borkowski is a pimp!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by chicagosteve at Oct 15 2003, 08:59 PM


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

fo sheezie...ma moped was out las nyt and it was off tha hook...evryone was commentin on it...sayin dat it was dope and shyt...ma pm thingy aint workin chicagosteve...so pm me first so i can figure dis god damn thing out fo sho....fo all ma homies down south...much luv....PEACE!!!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

yall going to give us LP county people a bad name, come on now!!


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

yall are the new class riders there now!! me and brandon came from there and also the famous jason j!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

man dont worry bout that...u need help ask steve...im a good supervisor!!!


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

ooooooo yeah...steve....tha phase 1 webpage is runnnin ryt now...but i wanna show ma crew tha pics of tha escalade....git em up!!!! PEACE!!!....................................GOT A NEW CAR! GOT A NEW CAR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:           



Last edited by Ninny Nunnamaker at Oct 17 2003, 07:32 AM


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

MONDAY, MONDAY!!!! IM TWO DAYS AWAY FROM HAVING 4 DAYS OFF!!! WEEEEEEEE!!!!!! SO MUCH FUN!!!! I LOVE SCHOOL!!!!


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

I have a 1985 Buick Century....it has a light blue interior....once i get it fixed i am going to paint it, just a basic color for til i can come to louisville and have face paint it....but for the time being, i am thinking about painting it either a navy looking blue or black...any one have n e input or other decisions of color i should paint it???


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

sell it :biggrin:


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

sell it??? i jus got it i aint even got ma licensce yet...its ma first car...evrything is in mint condition in it and i am going to pimp it out and then sell it     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

3 more pics!!!!!!!!!!!





















:biggrin: 



Last edited by chicagosteve at Oct 26 2003, 04:21 PM


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

a couple more pics for yall.i also sprayed the blue truck in the back ground!! :biggrin: tell me what ya think?


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

im two-toning and shaving a mazda this week with orion silver on top and the bottom sprayed planet green with lime-gold candy over the top with pinstripingfor a break up!! :biggrin: il post pics next week!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

:burn: :burn:


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

Steve the car looks great..looks like things sure are coming along for u guys down there now huh???  this life up here is so boring...u need to get a hold of me some how pm me, email me, call me, whatever....u guys are my only people i like hanging wit u guys and powder....but guys im out...get a hold of me...i really need to tell you guys something important....a couple of things actually....peace out

ninny


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

steve if u read this...im at school...i can read ur pms....but i cant respond....so if u wanna chat now just post on here or better yet...git on ur pc at 8 ur time tanyt and ill pm u and then we will go to a chat room and talk fo sho...ight peace....ninny...oh yeah new name....ninny giggy


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Oct 26 2003, 11:26 PM
> *im two-toning and shaving a mazda this week with orion silver on top and the bottom sprayed planet green with lime-gold candy over the top with pinstripingfor a break up!! :biggrin: il post pics next week!*


 can't wait to see the pics. the linc looks good bro


----------



## Seven-Tre Donk (Nov 5, 2003)

chicago steve do you have any pics of limegold over planet green base.if so post them up for me thanks man uffin:


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

ill post it within the week keep checkin back! :biggrin:


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

a steve...cant wait to see pics...wha yahoo account do u have me added too??? im out.....peace


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

FRIDAY!!!!!!!! FINALS ARE TODAY IN GOOD OL LPHS!!!!!I LOVE SCHOOL!!! STEVE IF YOU READ THIS, DAVE AND MARKY ARE COMIN DOWN TODAY AT NOON SO BE PREPARED!!!! PEACE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hopn78regal (Sep 20, 2003)

Steve can paint his ass off, he must be good if i want to take my car to KY from PA. Yo steve did u get the picks of the monte yet


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopn78regal_@Nov 21 2003, 07:28 AM
> *Steve  can paint his ass off, he must be good if i want to take my car to KY from PA. Yo steve did u get the picks of the monte yet*


what the hell are you looking at you might to hoola at me if and when you to come louisville :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he asked for this war lets do this shit were you at steve 



Last edited by 95 SS Swangin at Nov 23 2003, 10:54 AM


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin+Nov 23 2003, 11:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (95 SS Swangin @ Nov 23 2003, 11:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--hopn78regal_@Nov 21 2003, 07:28 AM
> *Steve  can paint his ass off, he must be good if i want to take my car to KY from PA. Yo steve did u get the picks of the monte yet*


what the hell are you looking at you might to hoola at me if and when you to come louisville :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he asked for this war lets do this shit were you at steve[/b][/quote]
first time ive heard painters talk on each others skill. so much for the honor among theives.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58+Nov 23 2003, 01:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OrangeCounty58 @ Nov 23 2003, 01:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first time ive heard painters talk on each others skill. so much for the honor among theives.[/b][/quote]
i don't never down wons work but he started it and i have tryed to see him out and never do he started on big doe then tryed to slide a smart ass coment in on me every since then iv'e tryed to call him out on that and he wont reply 


not trying to be an asshole but it's just me orangecounty58 :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i like pics, post all the ones you guys got. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

yeah more pics.......more pics!!!!


----------



## bigbill (Oct 9, 2003)

hey i got a 64 thats green with green flake. it has a spot about 8 inches high and 4 feet long that is primed and ready to be painted. can you match this? or get as close as you can? how much would you charge to do this. im paducah hit me up with any help you got. thanks.


----------



## bigbill (Oct 9, 2003)

actually about 7 feet


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh id say he would do it for around 30 bucks.

Hope you like 2-tone :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 24 2003, 08:21 PM
> *Oh id say he would do it for around 30 bucks.
> 
> Hope you like 2-tone :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low79Lac (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbill_@Nov 24 2003, 09:09 PM
> *hey i got a 64 thats green with green flake. it has a spot about 8 inches high and 4 feet long that is primed and ready to be painted. can you match this? or get as close as you can? how much would you charge to do this. im paducah hit me up with any help you got. thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


 Have you ever herd of not primering to you build up lines. Try back tapeing it works wonders.. that whole side of the car will have to be painted just to try to match it right.


----------



## bigbill (Oct 9, 2003)

look im just tryin to get a paint job that is acceptable to look at. if its not perfect i could care less. just tryin to get halfway close. whats back taping? and what are build up lines?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

back taping is like folding the tape in half so you don't get a "hard edge"...............


hard to explain................


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt,lol


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin: watch out doe casper is coming up and i heard steve has a problem with you !!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Immortal Cutty_@Feb 9 2004, 10:31 PM
> *:biggrin: watch out doe casper is coming up and i heard steve has a problem with you !!!!!!! :uh:*


 :0 :dunno: I heard someone was gonna kick my ass because i can paint better than them :uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Feb 10 2004, 07:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Doe @ Feb 10 2004, 07:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Immortal Cutty_@Feb 9 2004, 10:31 PM
> *:biggrin: watch out doe casper is coming up and i heard steve has a problem with you !!!!!!! :uh:*


:0 :dunno: I heard someone was gonna kick my ass because i can paint better than them :uh:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

jealousy!!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Feb 10 2004, 07:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Feb 10 2004, 07:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

jealousy!!! [/b][/quote]
Must be

Wheres chicagosteve!? Must have got his internet cut-off


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

N o he posted in one of my topics talking shit not too long ago!! :biggrin: Or Brandon did under his name!! Thats alright Doe we know who is younger and a way better painter!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

im not younger. JK im bored and had to post somewhere


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 11 2004, 11:03 PM
> *im not younger. JK im bored and had to post somewhere*


 You might not be younger but you sure can paint better than this clown


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

is he still in the city i thought you ran him out of town we will see him at casper maybe if he's not to scared to show up :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

so this means the price on kandy paint jobs,go down because of the paint wars between you three.RIGHT!!!! :dunno: 
it only seems fair to see whos the best.


----------



## Immortal Cutty (Apr 25, 2003)

:biggrin: TTT John and Doe arn't at war here they both know and respect a good paint job it's ChicagoSteve who started talking down on there work and he is the only one out of the three of them that has had to respray almost every paitjob he has done latley!!!!! :biggrin: I guess he is using the trial and error method !!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Immortal Cutty_@Feb 14 2004, 01:43 AM
> *:biggrin: TTT John and Doe arn't at war here they both know and respect a good paint job it's ChicagoSteve who started talking down on there work and he is the only one out of the three of them that has had to respray almost every paitjob he has done latley!!!!! :biggrin: I guess he is using the trial and error method !!!!!! *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

By the way John and Doe are great painters!  



Last edited by timdog57 at Feb 14 2004, 10:16 PM


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Feb 13 2004, 10:09 PM
> *so this means the price on kandy paint jobs,go down because of the paint wars between you three.RIGHT!!!! :dunno:
> it only seems fair to see whos the best.*


 i dont let fools talk me down if you dont like what i tell you then dont bring it to me if someone try and talk me down the price goes up


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin+Feb 16 2004, 10:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (95 SS Swangin @ Feb 16 2004, 10:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--capriceman75_@Feb 13 2004, 10:09 PM
> *so this means  the price on kandy paint jobs,go down because of the paint wars between you three.RIGHT!!!! :dunno:
> it only seems fair to see whos the best.*


i dont let fools talk me down if you dont like what i tell you then dont bring it to me if someone try and talk me down the price goes up [/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Man I cant wait til this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

NEITHER CAN I !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicagosteve_@Feb 17 2004, 11:04 AM
> *NEITHER CAN I !!!!!!!!!!*


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## BIZNEZZ (Jun 4, 2002)

got damn theres alot of shit talkers on this board, i guess were gonna see someones balls drop this weekend and rep there words, or maybe eat there pride and back down.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIZNEZZ_@Feb 17 2004, 11:16 PM
> *got damn theres alot of shit talkers on this board, i guess were gonna see someones balls drop this weekend and rep there words, or maybe eat there pride and back down. *


 there are a lot of Dumbasses on this board too


----------



## BIZNEZZ (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Feb 18 2004, 09:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Big Doe @ Feb 18 2004, 09:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIZNEZZ_@Feb 17 2004, 11:16 PM
> *got damn theres alot of shit talkers on this board, i guess were gonna see someones balls drop this weekend and rep there words, or maybe eat there pride and back down. *


there are a lot of Dumbasses on this board too[/b][/quote]
thats good you was quick on your feet kid.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIZNEZZ+Feb 20 2004, 12:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIZNEZZ @ Feb 20 2004, 12:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats good you was quick on your feet kid.[/b][/quote]
:uh: 



Last edited by Big Doe at Feb 22 2004, 09:27 AM


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

im here to set things straight!first off is john,john is a great painter and i respect your work! your car is done to perfection .i never spoke bad about your work.and never would!! i played with you about it hopping and if you took that offensive im sorry. JOHN IS A GREAT PAINTER!!!!!!!! and now on to DOE!!! doe you car looks fantastic .you did a excellent job on it.as far as me having a problem with you i didn't.you can hate all you want to.i had 5 of my jobs in the show plus two lowrider bikes.maybe even two first in classes.i have alot of customers and my clientel is growing. im a professional and i handle my bizness in a professional manner.you say im nothing but yet im steady growing and improving my bizness to the point where we are expanding next door so that we have a seprate paint shop with a booth.if you want to keep hating then go for it ,you'd just be showing everyone how u are!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

the show went great! one of my customers took home best in class plus a award for best designed and also a magazine editors choice award.CONGRATULATIONS THRESEA!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

SMB :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_78Lincoln (Feb 23, 2004)

hey man wat will u charge me to paint my 78 lincoln cont. i not sure wat color yet but wat would u charge me for a custom paint job wit ghost imageing on the hood of a lincoln emblem


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Feb 23 2004, 11:18 AM
> *SMB :thumbsup:*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outkast95Monte (Jan 26, 2003)

steve stop yapping and get that sander and buffer on my cutlass. :biggrin: 

just kidding...cant wait to see how it turned out. Im sure you did a good job. Also, keep that paint handy, ill have some other small stuff for you to shoot soon. give me a call, u got my number


----------



## Outkast95Monte (Jan 26, 2003)

i get my car back from steve this weekend. I will post some pics of his work if u all wanna see them


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

damn this topic hasnt died out yet?


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

here i am....back in action.....steve wheres all these pics u was talkin bout havin posted....i dont see em.....pm me....peace...ninny


----------



## Ninny Nunnamaker (Oct 5, 2003)

Wheres everyone from phase 1 at???....damn aint nobody postin.......its ninny.....tha next payin member of kentucky


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Outkast95Monte_@Feb 27 2004, 07:26 AM
> *i get my car back from steve this weekend. I will post some pics of his work if u all wanna see them*


 yeah where the hell are these pics.??? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Mar 28 2004, 07:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SWITCHCRAFT @ Mar 28 2004, 07:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Outkast95Monte_@Feb 27 2004, 07:26 AM
> *i get my car back from steve this weekend.  I will post some pics of his work if u all wanna see them*


yeah where the hell are these pics.??? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Yeah Kevin!! :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 3 2004, 05:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 3 2004, 05:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Kevin!! :biggrin: :uh:[/b][/quote]
he must be embarassed to show us :uh:


----------



## Kamron34 (Jul 6, 2002)

You guys are arguing like you guys paint outrageous shit. Im not hatin just quit arguing and do yo thang. Oh yeah did you guys see my car


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kamron34_@Apr 4 2004, 05:16 AM
> *You guys are arguing like you guys paint outrageous shit. Im not hatin just quit arguing and do yo thang. Oh yeah did you guys see my car
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a nice caprice


----------



## lizcali4 (Feb 4, 2004)

hey i got an 80 cut i need a paint job no rust is on car i need estimate i live in illinois get back nthanks


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------

